# Nero Vision 5 Frame Rate problem



## BakedPotato (May 21, 2008)

I'm using Nero Vision 5 to burn a video file to DVD. The video file is an AVI and it claims to be 25 frames per second, though a viewing shows it's clearly 29 frames per second.

I burn it using Nero Vision, and when I play it on my DVD player, it moves at 25 frames per second.


I tried converting the video file to MPEG with 29 frames per second, and burned it, and it STILL came out 25 frames per second.



For clarification: I'm under the impression that 25 frames per second is the typical movement used in movies and drama shows (like Law and Order), and 29 frames per second is the typical movement used in television, like news broadcasts, home videos, and soap operas. Am I right?


Why is Nero Vision burning the video under 25 frames per second? There is no other problem with the video/audio (other than really poor video quality, but that's likely the original video file). There's also no real option to change framerate in Nero Vision.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

the fps usually is governed by the video standard - the setting for NTSC (29 or 30 fps) or PAL (24 or 25 fps) see here for short explanation or google further for long explanation.
When you installed Nero you had the option to say where you live so that it would default the standard to the correct one for your area - there is an option to change it somwhere - just don't have nero on this machine atm so will get back to you if you can't find it


----------



## BakedPotato (May 21, 2008)

The video file is an AVI and it claims to be 25 frames per second, though a viewing shows it's clearly 29 frames per second.


I tried converting the video file to MPEG with 29 frames per second, and burned it, and it STILL came out 25 frames per second.


When burning the AVI, it claims the file is in PAL format, and thus converts it to NTSC for burning.

When burning the MPEG, it claims the file is in NTSC format.


Neither format has been burned in 29 fps, despite both formats APPEARING to be 29 fps when viewed on the computer, and the MPEG format in fact being 29 fps.


----------

